# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Mr crisis's little castle

## 87crisis

Ok hi !! Hopefully I can keep up with this thread and so forth - Above are some photos of the initial work we had in front of us and had begun (ripped up old carpet and Lino) and ill post some after progress photos of where we have gone including the wife and I's very novice go at sanding and varnishing floorboards (they were @@@@@@ condition with marks and occasional stain even after the sanding so the acrylic varnish from aldi did a great job considering)

----------


## 87crisis

feature wall in main room with new carpet laid bathroom after a sand back n lick of paint kitchen and loungeroom after varnish and a clear coat and lastly - painting over the wall panelling in the extension - gives a normally over the top colour a nice feel with the vertical lines still visible IMO

----------


## 87crisis

Haha wow it's been a long time since I've been here - update - we finished up the house and sold it on and finished up about even as we had to tend to the wife's house - so now broken hill is home ! We're already 30k deep in reno's on this one and know we will over capitalise but it's for us to enjoy not sell so were fine by that 
I'll post the final pics of the forbes house from when it was advertised though abit later on this week (we could have waited and got more money but paying for two houses at the same time would have negated any profit so we were happy for a quick sale in a slow market)

----------


## phild01

Look forward to the updates.

----------


## 87crisis

Yeah we didn't change a lot of the cabinetry or flooring as due to issues it turned to a quick patch and sell job but still it looked a million times better than when we picked the old girl up Attachment 106587Attachment 106588Attachment 106589Attachment 106590Attachment 106591Attachment 106592Attachment 106593

----------


## 87crisis



----------

